# what are dispensaries paying growers per LB in your area??



## antimatt3r (Jun 6, 2014)

just curious, i am considering moving to medical state to grow, and wonder if I could be able to live comfortably off just growing and selling to clubs/dispensaries/patients
thanks!


----------



## Milovan (Jun 6, 2014)

They pay never enough.


----------



## blackrecluse (Jun 10, 2014)

If it is really top shelf. Pay 60 to get 7 grams tested. If it passes test they offer 100 an ounce. At the very very most 150.
Spokane. They charge 9-12 a gram +tax.

in 3 weeks recreational stores will open. It will cost about 20 a gram.

on the street I can find ounces for 140-200.


----------



## knifethrower (Jul 7, 2014)

antimatt3r said:


> just curious, i am considering moving to medical state to grow, and wonder if I could be able to live comfortably off just growing and selling to clubs/dispensaries/patients
> thanks!


I'm sure even a home grower could manage a comfortable living with the right setup but, good luck getting the required licensing. For example; The State of Washington is only allowing a certain number of producer(grower) licences to be issued and I am fairly certain(in my opinion) that only the well qualified, larger operations(Yes, the people with the big money who will in turn be paying the most taxes) will be getting the licensing. And there are many, many, many well qualified applicants already in the waiting line whom will never get approved. When the limit is reached...

Even if you moved to a medical state, got your "green"(mmj) card and got a permit to grow for other patients. I'm not sure of the exact details but I'm thinking that(with the proper permit) you can only grow for four patients total? And you may only be allowed to share the expenses with the other patients listed on your permit and you can not profit from it.
But like I stated, I'm not sure(don't remember) of the exact details that I read at some point in the past. And of course it varies from state to state.


----------



## Fast50 (Jul 24, 2014)

Im going to do this as well.. Just working on choosing the safest place to do it.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2014)

Most commercial/wholesalers whether legal or not do $100 o's.
If its not top buds and dank as hell we do 50 an oz... I'm in tx
Can you make a living off it? Sure, a 1k can bring $800 a week. A simple bedroom setup can bring you 2k a week without worrying about elec too much...
It costs me between 28-37¢ per gram to produce including all yearly costs, depending on flowering time and yield
Yea I know I'm not legal. Just to give you a reasonable idea


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 11, 2014)

24-3900 indoor for me depending on strain, quantity, and bag appeal.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 11, 2014)

antimatt3r said:


> just curious, i am considering moving to medical state to grow, and wonder if I could be able to live comfortably off just growing and selling to clubs/dispensaries/patients
> thanks!


First , you have to know A LOT of people.
I;m sure dispensaries have growers call them daily about buying their weed. Colorado new law seed to sale", I'm sure they dont buy much off ppl anymore
A red card is only good for a year, so you only have that patient for a year. And hopefully they will buy from you on a reg basis,its not consistent or reliable. 
Cannabis clubs give away weed, they are not allowed to sell. They are sponsored by dispensaries that give them free weed usually. I'm a member of one. I pay $10 at the door to smoke and dab all I want. (btw, this is a good idea to join to meet ppl and network)
Its an expensive bet to roll the dice on this one. I got lucky with my roll because tbh, I look like barbie and smoke like marley. I'm sure that helped


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm not in a legal area or know anything about it, so don't take this as "arguing"
I sell weed to 5 people.
Every 2 weeks my guy in San Marcus picks up 20lbs. Got a guy in Elgin that wants a QP every couple days. Got a guy in Austin who picks up 5lbs a week. Got a guy in cedar park and Huntsville that both do half lb a week.

I will never be able to produce enough to satisfy demand. I have another dozen people trying to get plugged in but I can't barely handle what I got.

I'm sure in a legal area its the same way. Its hard to grow, easy to move weight
They buy for either 50 or 100 an oz and flip for 2-300...with margins like this, I think demand will always be there


----------



## chex1111 (Aug 15, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I'm not in a legal area or know anything about it, so don't take this as "arguing"
> I sell weed to 5 people.
> Every 2 weeks my guy in San Marcus picks up 20lbs. Got a guy in Elgin that wants a QP every couple days. Got a guy in Austin who picks up 5lbs a week. Got a guy in cedar park and Huntsville that both do half lb a week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you must have a good system to get that much weight that fast. Are you a DWC gardener?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 15, 2014)

No I'm soil. And most of the time I can't supply that much.
But I do indoor and outdoor, we can grow year round down here
A good grower can get half lb a week per 1 k..well imo


----------



## chex1111 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm from BC and the $50-100 an ounce general pricing sounds about right. The pounds have gotten pretty cheap in the last while as the medical spill over adds to the already high production. We were down to $1100 pound for kush, hemp star, diesel, god or other nice stuff. At the bottom of the market, back up to about 12-1500 now for triple a indoor. Outdoor about $6-900 a pound for the best, and there is a lot to choose from. If its not the best, good luck, you earned yourself a sore back.


----------



## chex1111 (Aug 15, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> No I'm soil. And most of the time I can't supply that much.
> But I do indoor and outdoor, we can grow year round down here


I do soils mix too. Side lighting 8000 watt 16x24 rooms. You overhead or side light?


----------



## cannakis (Aug 21, 2015)

blackrecluse said:


> If it is really top shelf. Pay 60 to get 7 grams tested. If it passes test they offer 100 an ounce. At the very very most 150.
> Spokane. They charge 9-12 a gram +tax.
> 
> in 3 weeks recreational stores will open. It will cost about 20 a gram.
> ...


Holy shit! The Lowest here of Dank is 300! And that's rare, usually only that or 280 if you get 2+ozs...

140-200 for an ounce of dank!?! That's insane!


----------



## cannakis (Aug 21, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> 24-3900 indoor for me depending on strain, quantity, and bag appeal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Where are you at!?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 21, 2015)

Los Angeles.


----------



## doingdishes (Sep 10, 2015)

chex1111 said:


> I'm from BC and the $50-100 an ounce general pricing sounds about right. The pounds have gotten pretty cheap in the last while as the medical spill over adds to the already high production. We were down to $1100 pound for kush, hemp star, diesel, god or other nice stuff. At the bottom of the market, back up to about 12-1500 now for triple a indoor. Outdoor about $6-900 a pound for the best, and there is a lot to choose from. If its not the best, good luck, you earned yourself a sore back.


the good old days....sigh.....


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Sep 10, 2015)

Street price for a pound here is around 3 racks. Not legal here yet, but i dont think uprooting your life to grow weed for a living is wise. 

From what i understand there are outdoor growers in cali that got more bud than they know what to do with. 

There is a reason the prices dropped so much on the streets. Not everyone can find a good buyer, and your competition is dudes like qwizoking that can produce massive weight of dank like clockwork. 

Your better off either moving to a legal state and growing, while working a fulltime job, and HOPE for a connect that will buy your whole supply. Unless your perpetual though, your not gunna make it. 

I put alot of thought into the same thing, and realized its not worth the risk... 

On the other hand, there are lots of amature growers that think they can do what you wanna do... Maybe you would make a better profit and take less risk by starting a "garden building" company. Sort of like a mobile hydroponics shop.


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 12, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> No I'm soil. And most of the time I can't supply that much.
> But I do indoor and outdoor, we can grow year round down here
> A good grower can get half lb a week per 1 k..well imo


How on earth do you pull a half lb in a week? That would be 4 lbs per cycle under a 1k plus in soil at that??

Mind blown


----------



## breadboy (Nov 11, 2016)

Southern oregon is the place to move to. Anyone outside of city limits- in jackson county where i live at least- can grow 48 medical plants by simply obtaining 'grower' status for 8 individual medical cardholders. With an ideal season, good timing, weather, genetics, etc... a good grower can easily clear 150lbs. of commercial, $1000+/lb. dank ass bud. Minus the amount you need to keep your patients well supplied for the year, one can pull in 120k-150k each outdoor season... add to that all the opportunities for an auto flower crop and light dep, 200k a year is not an unrealilistic figure.
Granted, you could fuck it all up and not bring in any cash... but thas not too likely if you have some cultivation skill.
Been at over 15 years though, so my perspective is likely skewed...
Not to mention that the profiteering end of it is illegal in the manner i just described- though it is what everyone is doing.
Had a banner season myself
Oh yeah, the stress level of your family's livelyhood riding on farming, its rough!


----------



## Organic710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Shoots bruddha, sounds like a nice area for OD. It's been a few years, would you still recommend Jackson county?


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

knifethrower said:


> I'm sure even a home grower could manage a comfortable living with the right setup but, good luck getting the required licensing. For example; The State of Washington is only allowing a certain number of producer(grower) licences to be issued and I am fairly certain(in my opinion) that only the well qualified, larger operations(Yes, the people with the big money who will in turn be paying the most taxes) will be getting the licensing. And there are many, many, many well qualified applicants already in the waiting line whom will never get approved. When the limit is reached...
> 
> Even if you moved to a medical state, got your "green"(mmj) card and got a permit to grow for other patients. I'm not sure of the exact details but I'm thinking that(with the proper permit) you can only grow for four patients total? And you may only be allowed to share the expenses with the other patients listed on your permit and you can not profit from it.
> But like I stated, I'm not sure(don't remember) of the exact details that I read at some point in the past. And of course it varies from state to state.


We’re not limiting in Oklahoma come on down. No plant limit for commercial growers. Have a buddy that received his commercial license in a week, I got my patient license in a week. They have been great about approving.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 21, 2018)

breadboy said:


> Southern oregon is the place to move to. Anyone outside of city limits- in jackson county where i live at least- can grow 48 medical plants by simply obtaining 'grower' status for 8 individual medical cardholders. With an ideal season, good timing, weather, genetics, etc... a good grower can easily clear 150lbs. of commercial, $1000+/lb. dank ass bud. Minus the amount you need to keep your patients well supplied for the year, one can pull in 120k-150k each outdoor season... add to that all the opportunities for an auto flower crop and light dep, 200k a year is not an unrealilistic figure.
> Granted, you could fuck it all up and not bring in any cash... but thas not too likely if you have some cultivation skill.
> Been at over 15 years though, so my perspective is likely skewed...
> Not to mention that the profiteering end of it is illegal in the manner i just described- though it is what everyone is doing.
> ...


Here you can just pay 2500 for a grower license and have as many plants as you wish. Approval time is about a week and they are not limiting.


----------



## Goldy (Jan 17, 2019)

Dboi87 said:


> How on earth do you pull a half lb in a week? That would be 4 lbs per cycle under a 1k plus in soil at that??
> 
> Mind blown


Lol..or this is the internet


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

Dboi87 said:


> How on earth do you pull a half lb in a week? That would be 4 lbs per cycle under a 1k plus in soil at that??
> 
> Mind blown



I produce about a pound per month with a 3x3 veg tent and 2 600’s in a 4x8 flower area. Using a staggared perpetual. Maximizes space and production with a harvest every 10 days on average.


----------



## Goldy (Jan 17, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I produce about a pound per month with a 3x3 veg tent and 2 600’s in a 4x8 flower area. Using a staggared perpetual. Maximizes space and production with a harvest every 10 days on average.


So you're running more efficiently, with more than 1k, and pulling less than half what Qwiso said he does. As I said, this is the internet


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

Goldy said:


> So you're running more efficiently, with more than 1k, and pulling less than half what Qwiso said he does. As I said, this is the internet



I thought he said a half pound every 2 weeks. And i only have 200 more watts.


----------

